# A glimpse of Heaven?



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Wish you were here.

Our pastor gave a really good sermon yesterday entitled "wish you were here". He talked about he believes that every once in a while the curtains to Heaven open up here on earth and we get a glimpse of what it will be like. He talked of how early in his ministry he befriended a particular retired minister that really helped him in those first few years. Time passed by and they remained very good friends. Sadly, eventually the friend contracted cancer and put up a long hard fight. Our preacher said he was humbled when the family requested him to be at his friend's deathbed when the end was imminent. Our preacher said his friend was lying there peacefully when he opened his eyes and spoke to everyone in the room very clearly. He said "Oh, and it is beautiful over there". He then closed his eyes and breathed his last breath.

Here is another example. About 5 years ago our neighbors had a six-year-old daughter that died after a long illness. The little girl really loved ballet. Right before she died she told her parents that she saw angels and they were dancing.

I know there are some nay sayers out there that will discount these experiences to some kind of natural phenomenon of the dying human body, but as for me I believe!

Anyone else have any first hand experiences like these?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My wife's dad died in his rocking chair, peacefully, about 12 years ago at the age of 79. It was a very tiring time for all. After the funeral her mother, a survivor of the depression and worse, known to never exxagerate was sitting in her chair in the living room. My wife and I were in therer with her and we had been reminiscing. Therre was a lull in the conversation when suddenly she sat upright and said, "I just saw the strangest thing!" We said what and she said, "There was this beautiful person right here in front of me, with long golden hair and a beautiful white robe. He had his hand outstretched to me." Well, we didn't see anything but I know she saw an angel. She lived long enough to get all their affairs in order. Almost a year to the day later, the night before her birthday she baked her famous chocolate chip cookies and cleaned the house in expectation of the arrival of us and the rest of her children to celebrate her birthday, an annual tradition. She laid down in bed and went to sleep, and woke up in heaven. Just like her, no one was inconvenienced. I noticed all the cookies were disappearing and put one back. My wife and I got one of her dinner plates and put that cookie in the center. We shellacked it there and it sits prominately displayed in our china cabinet all these years later.


----------

